# Do you hold a passport for the other country/region of origin (nationality) indicated above?



## mak1smartboy (Dec 13, 2019)

DS160 QuestionDo you hold a passport for the other country/region of origin (nationality) indicated above?My questionPreviously was Indian citizen. At present Indian passports are cancelled. What should I mention them here? Yes or No


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

They aren't asking about prior citizenship. They are asking if you are currently a dual national and currenlty hold another passport.

Answer is No.


----------

